# Where do YOURS sleep?



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Was lying in bed this morning surrounded by my kids (dogs!) and was thinking about how insane we are to have three dogs sleep in bed with us every night, and got to wondering - there seem to be some pretty pampered pooches on this site, so where do YOURS sleep at night? Crate? Their own bed on the flood? On your bed - or like our guys, IN bed with you? Lol. Our three each have their own preferred spots. Tinkerbell ALWAYS starts the night under the blankets, and she'll emerge and sleep on the pillows between mine and my hubby's heads if she gets too warm. Both boys always start on top of the blankets, but curled up next to my chest, but will often be under the blankets in the same spot come morning. My husband sleeps through anything, but I'm a super light sleeper and they wake me up every time they move - and I wake myself up every time I have to move, so I can manoeuvre myself around them all because I'm crazy enough to think it's more important that they be comfortable than my disturbing them so I can be comfortable


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

My girls sleep in cages during the night they love them, millie has her own, Gucci and duchess share and Darcy and pixie (sisters) also share.
Maybe I will get an extra two cages when the pups grow up if necessary but I'm in no rush to do it soon as they are happy as they are at the moment. 
The cages are just in a little room that comes off the ensuite so they are close to my bedroom. During the day they just nap on their day beds which they all share pixie doesn't like sharing the fluffy one though haha! It's adorable that tinkerbell ends up between you and your husband! 
Here's a photo of there cages and name signs.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have tried different scenarios...at this new place that are all sleeping together in a pen/crate. Mia & Lily slept together like Jessica 's pups for the first couple of years. Lily joined them when we got her. We tried at different times to have them sleep with us. We all really seem more comfortable separatly, We sleep better and I think they do also..
They actually go put themselves into their beds at night around 8:00. 
When we travel they sleep with us in the out hotel beds. If we are on an extended trip we will haul or ship their crates/pen. ( We use the IRIS pens as a crate. They are the best purchase we have ever made, they are portable and adjustable.) 
The problem is this...they wake up a number of times in the night and love to shake. My husband likens it to tambourines shaking. Their ears, especially Raisin's & Mia's are so big that they make a loud slapping noise, LOL!


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

Autumn sleeps in bed with me and my SO. She tends to start under the covers by my stomach and then work her way up to the pillows in the nape of my neck lol. The first few nights I was scared that I was going roll on her. But we've since got the sleeping arrangements down lol.

The second night I had her my SO came into the bedroom with us sleeping like this!


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

I meant this photo!! LOL


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We have two crates, so they usually sleep in pairs and I take one to bed with me. They will happily all sleep together though. I have had all five in bed with me before, but I get trapped and can't turn over. One or two are much easier to cope with lol None of mine stay on top of the covers, and Delilah likes to walk across my face in the middle of the night.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Jessica, the crate set up you have there is just about the cutest thing ever lol. It's fantastic, I love it.

We didn't INTENTIONALLY have the dogs in bed with us. It started with Tink 11 years ago when we brought her home as a puppy. We were young and stupid - I was barely 20 years old and my husband had NEVER had a dog in his life prior to Tink - so we weren't exactly the most stellar pet parents right off the bat lol. We had all these visions of grandeur about the dog sleeping on the floor...but that lasted a whole 2 hours of the first night. We had her in our bedroom with us, as we had multiple room mates at the time - of course, she started screaming like a banshee and in addition to being right beside our heads, we had the room mates who we couldn't have her keeping up all night...so she was brought up into the bed with us. After that, every dog we've brought home has been a bed dog - we can hardly let Tink sleep in bed with us an expect any others to sleep on the floor!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

SinisterKisses said:


> Jessica, the crate set up you have there is just about the cutest thing ever lol. It's fantastic, I love it.
> 
> We didn't INTENTIONALLY have the dogs in bed with us. It started with Tink 11 years ago when we brought her home as a puppy. We were young and stupid - I was barely 20 years old and my husband had NEVER had a dog in his life prior to Tink - so we weren't exactly the most stellar pet parents right off the bat lol. We had all these visions of grandeur about the dog sleeping on the floor...but that lasted a whole 2 hours of the first night. We had her in our bedroom with us, as we had multiple room mates at the time - of course, she started screaming like a banshee and in addition to being right beside our heads, we had the room mates who we couldn't have her keeping up all night...so she was brought up into the bed with us. After that, every dog we've brought home has been a bed dog - we can hardly let Tink sleep in bed with us an expect any others to sleep on the floor!


Aw thanks I'm glad you like it, the chis love it so I'm happy with it.
I can imagine how hard it was when she was a pup, it was hard with Millie too we ended up bringing the crate into our room to stop her from crying until she loved the crate, which worked well and because the pups share they never cry in the crates


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

SinisterKisses said:


> Jessica, the crate set up you have there is just about the cutest thing ever lol. It's fantastic, I love it.
> 
> We didn't INTENTIONALLY have the dogs in bed with us. It started with Tink 11 years ago when we brought her home as a puppy. We were young and stupid - I was barely 20 years old and my husband had NEVER had a dog in his life prior to Tink - so we weren't exactly the most stellar pet parents right off the bat lol. We had all these visions of grandeur about the dog sleeping on the floor...but that lasted a whole 2 hours of the first night. We had her in our bedroom with us, as we had multiple room mates at the time - of course, she started screaming like a banshee and in addition to being right beside our heads, we had the room mates who we couldn't have her keeping up all night...so she was brought up into the bed with us. After that, every dog we've brought home has been a bed dog - we can hardly let Tink sleep in bed with us an expect any others to sleep on the floor!


That is such a cute story. That's how we all live and learn, we all do what works the best. I love nothing more to have mine wrapped all over me the rest of the day.. Their favorite place is in between the legs and wrapped up around my neck. The more blankets, the better. I still have the same dreams with them that I had with my three boys...I wake up panicking that I have smothered them!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> My girls sleep in cages during the night they love them, millie has her own, Gucci and duchess share and Darcy and pixie (sisters) also share.
> Maybe I will get an extra two cages when the pups grow up if necessary but I'm in no rush to do it soon as they are happy as they are at the moment.
> The cages are just in a little room that comes off the ensuite so they are close to my bedroom. During the day they just nap on their day beds which they all share pixie doesn't like sharing the fluffy one though haha! It's adorable that tinkerbell ends up between you and your husband!
> Here's a photo of there cages and name signs.


I also agree..Jessica has an absolutely adorable set up for her crew!!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Piper and Mickey each have a crate with a bed in it. One crate is on either side of our bed. Piper's ears make that slapping noise, too. That's the only way we know she is awake. Megan did such a wonderful job of crate training her, she never makes a peep. When we travel he sleeps with us, but we usually take a crate or use the car seat for her bed. If anybody (2 legged or 4) doesn't feel good, we usually all snuggle in the bed.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes - it gets a bit crowded sometimes, and they have NO boundaries (I'm constantly being woken up when Gizmo steps on my face in his efforts to get under the blankets in the middle of the night) but I wouldn't change it for the world. I love all my puppy snuggles!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Mine have always slept with me. A week ago I've started getting them used to being in a crate. I then let them out to get in bed with me for the last 2 hrs before I'm up for work. It's going well. I hadn't been sleeping very well and had to make a change. I've found the more chi's I've accumulated over the years, the harder it's been for me to get adequate rest. Their crate is right next to my bed.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have fibromyalgia and sleeping is sometimes very light. I wake up many times during the night. I decided that the chi's would sleep in their crates/beds IN the iris pens I bought. One chi sleeps in her ferret carrier by her own choice. During the day one chi, Bonnie, stays in her pen, Emmie comes out in the morning, and only goes into the pen to self comfort herself after a panic attack. (she has focal epilepsy) I LOVE the iris pens.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

Mine sleep with my daughter until she gets up for work then come get in my bed til I get up which is about 3-4hrs later.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Mine are in bed with me and my partner, I love it though sometimes they will sleep in their own beds. But I love puppy cuddles!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

My two chis sleep in our bed too... and it's the same with us, _their_ comfort seems to come first. :laughing5: While we love it, lately it seems they've been taking more and more space (who knew such tiny dogs could take so much space? lol). We keep waking up during the night and having to move them. I've been thinking about teaching them to sleep at the bottom of the bed or on dog beds next to our bed (at least part of the night), but it's hard seeing as they've always slept cuddled up to us. Lilo would be very upset (she's always on me or at least touching me), but at the same time we also need to sleep. :laughing5:


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Ours did sleep with us until about six weeks ago when we went on holiday, my mum came to stay at ours to puppysit and because she's not great on the stairs she slept downstairs in the guest bedroom so consequently the dogs stayed downstairs with her too. They were allowed to sleep anywhere they liked and the both chose the sofa in the lounge. Since we've been back when we say it's bedtime they both run to the sofa and seem very happy to do so. I missed them sleeping with us at first but now to be honest I am enjoying the space back in our bed and will probably try to keep this arrangement.


----------



## AngelicMisfit13 (Apr 20, 2015)

My pup sleeps in bed with me. When I first got her like 7 months ago...I was already sleeping on the floor in my studio apartment and I couldn't afford a crate...so it was unavoidable. Lol.


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

Hunley has a crate in our bedroom just for sleeping in. He has his iris pen for duing the day. When my husband leaves for work at around 4:30 in the morning, I take him for a quick pee walk then he joins me in bed to sleep for a few more hours. This works best for us as we get our rest and he gets his. As long as he is in the room with us, he is happy. He starts off on top of the blankets and at some point all I see when its time to get up is a lump under the blanket from where he has hidden himself.


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

Dallas has his own room where he sleeps in a crate with a sheet/doggy bed...we leave the crate door open in case he wants to sleep on the other doggy bed that is next to his crate which my fiance's mother gave Dallas.


----------



## CookieKiKi (Jul 19, 2015)

Cookie sleeps in bed with us! Since she was about 4 months old  Now that we're getting another one we'll definitely going to have her sleeping with us also when she's big enough


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

All six sleep with me on the sofa. Why do I sleep on the sofa? Because the dogs can't get on and off the bed and there is no room for steps. Each one has their spot on top of me or around me. They all have to be touching me in some way.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

That's dedication!


----------



## manydogz (Oct 10, 2015)

LOL, Thanx for that! We are having a mutual love affair. They don't sleep if I'm not there and I can't sleep without them. We're getting a "new" sofa tomorrow. Another one worn out.


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

We have done it all, our older chi started off in crates & as my children got older they started sleeping w/them. They still have their own crates and it's their own space to get away from our new baby chi. Our children now r adults living on their own. They use to look for my kids in their rooms. It was a big adjustment for our home being empty nesters, our older chi would cuddle in our bed with us at night b4 we went to sleep, but as soon as we turned off our lights, within a few minutes they would go to their beds next to our bed. They were putting us to bed, lol. So now, with our babies we have our night routine, they follow us into our room, but b4 we turn off our lights, our older chi go to their bed on their own, and we put the babies in their have their pen w/their own crates & little lounge bed outside their crates. Sometimes our babies and older Chri like to curl up sleeping together and other times they want their own space. We will let them sleep together on the weekend, cause they do wake up in the middle of the night and one of us will get up to put the babies in their pen together and our older chi will use our doggie door to go outside. Everyone has their own preference


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

My Tessa sleeps curled up next to my tummy. When I brought her home from the pound 3 years ago she slept in her crate for about 2 weeks until she decided that she was having none of that! I must admit that I love every minute of our cuddles at night!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Copley, my bigger dog sleeps at the foot of our bed and the Chis sleep in a crate. Nova just can't be in bed with my husband, she is 80% trustworthy around him but there have been a few incidents of him rolling over and her getting very angry so I just don't want to risk it. We have worked very hard since she came to us and I dont want to offer her situations where she will growl at a person. We used to rotate Kerri and Copley between the crate with Nova and the bed, but Kerri started just going in there at night and Copley never really liked it so we stick to that.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

In the bed, under the covers. Three dogs (two tiny ones, one larger) makes for great cuddles!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

They sure do!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

My chorkie is my service dog and we can't be separated (yes, even at night...nightmares are no good and I can wake up really confused) and both the other two were trained as service dogs as well but ultimately failed, so it's not really optional anyway, lol. But the cuddles are a bonus.

There is a large, cushy dog bed and blanket on the floor too though that they sometimes will move on and off of.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Considering we just bought a set up stairs for Cuddles so that she can get up on our new bed without hurting herself, she's welcome on our bed whenever she wants . She sometimes sleeps on the floor in her bed, though, when she feels like it. That doesn't mean she will stay there all night, though. 
They're actually really good stairs for the price. They just came in the mail today.
Lightweight Pet Steps Easy Stairs Portable Gear Cat Dog Doggy Puppy Ramp Ladder | eBay

Our new bed is pretty high up compared to the old one, so I was concerned over how she was having such a difficult time getting up on it. She seemed reluctant to use them at first, but at least now she climbs up them. I had to train her with treats to do that and might have to work on it some more.

I guess she's lucky she's the only dog that sleeps in our room, though. Somehow, my mother is able to sleep with three other dogs, including a sixty pound pitbull mix.

For the most part, she stays near our feet, since I hate having to move her in order to get comfortable while trying to sleep. Occasionally, however, I'll fall asleep with her in my arms.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

We have a stool at the end of our bed for our guys. We started many many years ago when we bought a new bed and it was ridiculously high (all those super deep pillow top mattresses these days) and our rescue Chi we had at the time wasn't able to jump up from the floor. When she passed, and we got Gizmo as a pup, it continued so the baby could get up..and now Finley. It will likely always be there at this point lol.


----------



## miss nomer (Oct 26, 2015)

Titan sleeps with his frenchie big sister, in the playpen for now so that he doesn't toilet all over the house, on a big cushion dog bed. The first couple of nights away from his litter he had to be touching me or husband to sleep. We slept with him on the floor next to his bed. I was afeared he'd end up in our bed just so we'd get sleep. Part of me wouldn't mind him in our bed but it's no good for me with severe arthritis. The dogs sleep beautifully together. This morning neither of them would get up until after 9am when I made them! It's like having a newborn sleep in, I had to check he was alive! There wasn't even a squeak when everyone left for school and work.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Lordy I wish Finley would learn that trick...I'm up at 5:30 a.m. even on days off, that's just his schedule currently. What I wouldn't give for him to sleep for at least another hour! Lol.


----------



## EpochNia (Nov 22, 2013)

SinisterKisses, your sleeping arrangements are very similar to ours. Lolli was with us from the start-she was very sick. Long story short-she stayed with me ( I was sick alot then too so we shared [smile]). Doing that for years and on a very large bed. Lolli is average sized for a chi. We got Bella a year ago and she quickly attached to my hubby. She is 2 lbs (not planned-she needed a home that could take care of her). Were frightened for her size but she kept wheezing when we separated and we were more worried we wouldn't hear her for her meds with her breathing irregular and Lolli was already with us. We brought the pet bed in with us but now she sleeps next to my hubby at his chest under the blankets and has for the past year. Lolli is always literally on me. We have a stool too but Bella is very agile-doesn't need it. Lolli probably no as well but she can get apprehensive for stairs and bed.


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

Its me and Peanut in a King size bed! Hahaha and he has taken over my body pillow so yeah he sleeps with me.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

LOL that's adorable! If we add any more to the pack, we're going to need to upgrade to a king...


----------

